# Not Using Your Stovetop Cover??



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I need a stovetop cover (inside). You kno, the black ones that go over the stove eyes?
If your not using it and/or would like to sell it reasonably, please PM me.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Make a cutting board to cover it, it then serves two uses. Covers the stove and gives you a cutting/serving board. CW has them for about $50 but you can make it cheaper.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Here is a link to a homemade stove cover that GlenninTexas came up with...Stove Cover

I also saw that camping world is now selling one for about $30 or so. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks, I'm thinking of coming off the bucks and getting this one :Black stovetop at Campingworld
We were using the sink cover to sit over there, but this one is stationary and looks nicer. I like that it screws in place and just raises up when you need the stove eyes, which is rare. well, it is for us. The sink cover moves around a lot and you can never have too much counter space, especially by the door.


----------

